# Diet



## Monk1

Dear Martial artist,

I have been wondering what a good diet is. I have noticed my body feels very indifferent when I eat chips or ice and I do not eat them daily. But, I feel I am very allergic to them. I am searching for healthy alternatives what's good for my body. I am practicing Martial Arts for a half year and I also meditate by daily basis. Twenty minutes in the morning and twenty minutes before I go to sleep.I feel what I eat is very important of how I feel and I noticed a lot of craving for sweetness. 

What do you guys eat? What kind of healthy recipes do you have? What diet do you follow?


----------



## Headhunter

You should speak to a nutritionist not martial artists. Not all martial artists are healthy and have healthy lifestyles. It's like anyone else some are some aren't. I know martial artists who are heavy drinkers and smokers just because they do martial arts doesn't mean they're healthy


----------



## Tez3

I'm not sure what you mean by 'indifferent' when you eat certain things? if you think eating something you eat makes you unwell/uncomfortable/doesn't agree with you, then don't eat it.


----------



## Monk1

I do not smoke or drink alcohol, all I want is to live more a healthy conscious lifestyle and sometimes I fall back on my own habits. I thought maybe other martial artists can share their diet, so I can be more responsible of my own body. I know I want to eat more vegetables, fruit and maybe less meat in the future.


----------



## Transk53

Monk1 said:


> I do not smoke or drink alcohol, all I want is to live more a healthy conscious lifestyle and sometimes I fall back on my own habits. I thought maybe other martial artists can share their diet, so I can be more responsible of my own body. I know I want to eat more vegetables, fruit and maybe less meat in the future.



Maybe list a daily consumption of the food stuffs you eat? Breafast, lunch and dinner, and what you snack on when you get peckish. That way I'm sure advice could given on what to keep, and what to discard, and what you could get away with.


----------



## wingchun100

You are going to get very different answers on this one, depending on what the goals of each responder may be. For example, personally I could stand to lose about 30 pounds. I was recommended to follow a 1400 calorie per day diet by my friend. His wife is also trying to drop about the same amount of weight. (To the nutritionally savvy reader, that might seem low, but I have researched the way this thing is set up, and it is sound.)

So let me ask: what are your goals? What do you want to accomplish? Do you need to lose weight? Do you need more energy? Do you want to build muscle?


----------



## Monk1

I feel that my energy is a bit low and I am want to be eat more healthy! That's my main goal, to eat more vegetables and fruit. Maybe a kind of mix of Paleo Diet and Chinese Rural Diet, in my case Vietnamese Rural diet. I want more energy and I feel somewhat tired, because I have noticed my body can't handle snacks and food. Even though I jog 3x times a week and 2x Kung Fu (In the future I want to train more).


----------



## wingchun100

Monk1 said:


> I feel that my energy is a bit low and I am want to be eat more healthy! That's my main goal, to eat more vegetables and fruit. Maybe a kind of mix of Paleo Diet and Chinese Rural Diet, in my case Vietnamese Rural diet. I want more energy and I feel somewhat tired, because I have noticed my body can't handle snacks and food. Even though I jog 3x times a week and 2x Kung Fu (In the future I want to train more).


 
The search for more energy means you will be engaging in the search for more carbohydrates, most likely. That is what I gather, but I am not a doctor. In the long run, you would want to speak to a physician.


----------



## Monk1

Thank you guys for the feedback. For now, I will read more books about nutrition and experiment more about my own personal Diet. Thank you


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, Monk. 

Now, go eat something good.


----------



## KangTsai

DISCLAIMER- surprisingly, I'm not a doctor. I have general nutrition knowledge that I read and used. Take my statements with grains of salt.

Low energy generally means a lack of carbohydrates and/or sodium, in the case of low blood pressure. For what you're claiming to aim for, a paleo diet with frequent low-intensity cardio will not do you any good. You look quite thin, too, which means striving for low-calorie diets will do you no real benefit either. 

I'd say go eat rice and lift weight.

I started off overweight, and a few months into my weight loss "phase," my diet did not change (rice, meat, dairy, vegetables, fruit, bittathat McDonald's, I never had snacks of any sort, particularly sugar) while my training consisted of only MMA. 
Things hit the fan when I began to consider going to the gym because I had turned 14 (minimum age for Jetts Fitness). That's when I paid attention to cutting bread and sugar.
After that several-month-long phase, I had a week-long low blood pressure issue.
Now I'm back to eating like my fat self. Probably thanks to an improved metabolism, I could feast for a week straight and not gain any fat I've noticed. 

I think the most agreeable and true thing I can say here is to eat anything in moderation. Avoid extremes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Monk1 said:


> I feel that my energy is a bit low and I am want to be eat more healthy! That's my main goal, to eat more vegetables and fruit. Maybe a kind of mix of Paleo Diet and Chinese Rural Diet, in my case Vietnamese Rural diet. I want more energy and I feel somewhat tired, because I have noticed my body can't handle snacks and food. Even though I jog 3x times a week and 2x Kung Fu (In the future I want to train more).


I'd be cautious of the paleo diet. It doesn't actually have good scientific grounding behind it. What people at then was based upon what was available, and wasn't often nutritionally complete. Remember that their lifespan was significantly shorter than ours.


----------



## wingchun100

My friend's wife is on this diet from her doctors because she is going to get that "sleeve" operation. 1400 calories per day. My friend is a personal trainer, so he has her going to the gym to work out with him. Despite that crazy low calorie count, she is indeed losing weight!


----------



## Xue Sheng

What works best for me, ant this is only me we are talking about, everyone else's mileage WILL vary.

Look for the book and DVD of "Forks over Knives" and books by Dr Joel Fuhrman. Beyond that a balanced diet is what you need. I absolutely do not think the Paleo diet is healthy, but this is only my opinion


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> What works best for me, ant this is only me we are talking about, everyone else's mileage WILL vary.
> 
> Look for the book and DVD of "Forks over Knives" and books by Dr Joel Fuhrman. Beyond that a balanced diet is what you need. I absolutely do not think the Paleo diet is healthy, but this is only my opinion


Your opinion is backed by some reasonable science.

The biggest difficulty with diets is that it appears needs vary by individual (in some cases, rather drastically). What is dangerous to one person may actually be healthful to another. And there's not a good measure yet for differentiating them, except trying one out. (On a side note, some recent studies suggest the same is somewhat true of different types of exercise.)


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Your opinion is backed by some reasonable science.
> 
> The biggest difficulty with diets is that it appears needs vary by individual (in some cases, rather drastically). What is dangerous to one person may actually be healthful to another. And there's not a good measure yet for differentiating them, except trying one out. (On a side note, some recent studies suggest the same is somewhat true of different types of exercise.)



I don't care what anyone says...Black Coffee and Dark Chocolate is good for ya 

I have read when talking things diet and exercise that one person is not going to be the same, or have the same needs as another, I have read more about that with exercise than diet, but I have read it with diet as well.

There was a study on Paleo that I read, wish I could find it, that showed how unhealthy it can actually be for us Omnivores to eat only meat


----------



## wingchun100

I am not as familiar with Paleo as I am with the other infamous carb-restricting diet, Atkins.

From what I gather, the difference between Paleo and Atkins seems to be that, over time, the Atkins person adds more carbs back into their diet, whereas Paleo does not.

Does anyone know if that is a correct assessment?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> I am not as familiar with Paleo as I am with the other infamous carb-restricting diet, Atkins.
> 
> From what I gather, the difference between Paleo and Atkins seems to be that, over time, the Atkins person adds more carbs back into their diet, whereas Paleo does not.
> 
> Does anyone know if that is a correct assessment?


Basically, the idea of the paleo diet is that you don't eat anything that wasn't available to ancient man. Problem is, there are many healthful foods that fall into that category. It leaves out legumes and cereals, some of which have strong evidence for their healthfulness. And I recall reading recently that there are some common risks of deficiencies in the paleo diet.


----------



## wingchun100

gpseymour said:


> Basically, the idea of the paleo diet is that you don't eat anything that wasn't available to ancient man. Problem is, there are many healthful foods that fall into that category. It leaves out legumes and cereals, some of which have strong evidence for their healthfulness. And I recall reading recently that there are some common risks of deficiencies in the paleo diet.


 
I think there are in all of them, aren't there? I mean, don't they all restrict a person from different foods?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> I think there are in all of them, aren't there? I mean, don't they all restrict a person from different foods?


All of the fad diets seem to have that issue. A simple calorie-restricted diet that is designed to avoid empty calories doesn't seem to have that risk. And those are the diets that seem to have the best long-term effect across populations.


----------



## wingchun100

gpseymour said:


> All of the fad diets seem to have that issue. A simple calorie-restricted diet that is designed to avoid empty calories doesn't seem to have that risk. And those are the diets that seem to have the best long-term effect across populations.


 
Well, no argument there.


----------



## KangTsai

wingchun100 said:


> My friend's wife is on this diet from her doctors because she is going to get that "sleeve" operation. 1400 calories per day. My friend is a personal trainer, so he has her going to the gym to work out with him. Despite that crazy low calorie count, she is indeed losing weight!


That's not a "despite" - a calorie deficit directly = fat loss.


----------



## wingchun100

KangTsai said:


> That's not a "despite" - a calorie deficit directly = fat loss.


 
I think "despite" is appropriate because too MUCH of a calorie deficit = starvation mode, where you lose nothing.


----------



## wingchun100

And I think 1400 calories would seem low to most, considering that I think even the lowest ChooseMyPlate.gov goes is 1600. I will have to check that later though...at work now.


----------



## KangTsai

wingchun100 said:


> I think "despite" is appropriate because too MUCH of a calorie deficit = starvation mode, where you lose nothing.


It's actually "you lose much, much, faster," BUT, you also lose muscle mass with it. 1400 calories for a woman a day won't trigger such effects anyway. Far from it.


----------



## drop bear

wingchun100 said:


> I think "despite" is appropriate because too MUCH of a calorie deficit = starvation mode, where you lose nothing.



No.  Doesn't haopen.

Our guys who do a cut weight will do a calorie restricted diet as a last ditch.

So it starts with eating clean.  Cut down processed foods,starch like potatoes rice bread,pasta.

Then goes dairy. And fruit. 

Then they look at carbs in general. And high sugar vegitables. 

And then when you are basically on boiled eggs and spinach. Then you start looking to see if you need that extra egg. 

Or they do ketogenic which is just meat. 

For op.  The clean eating is about where you should be.


----------



## Monk1

Thank you for your comments . I guess I will eat organic as possible. I thinky my Sifu also said to me to eat as clean as possible.Well, I guess I will do one thing at a time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Monk1 said:


> Thank you for your comments . I guess I will eat organic as possible. I thinky my Sifu also said to me to eat as clean as possible.Well, I guess I will do one thing at a time.


What does "eating clean" mean?


----------



## KangTsai

gpseymour said:


> What does "eating clean" mean?


It's a heavily ambiguous expression of eating healthy food.


----------



## wingchun100

I think it is one of those catch phrases that is about as meaningless as "super foods."


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> I think it is one of those catch phrases that is about as meaningless as "super foods."


"Super food" at least has a reasonable definition, even if the concept is a bit hyperbolic. "Eating clean" almost sounds like a religious approach (not saying it is - just the concept that comes to my mind with the term), like eating kosher.


----------



## wingchun100

gpseymour said:


> "Super food" at least has a reasonable definition, even if the concept is a bit hyperbolic. "Eating clean" almost sounds like a religious approach (not saying it is - just the concept that comes to my mind with the term), like eating kosher.


 
I think it relates to how the food is processed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> I think it relates to how the food is processed.


I was hoping @Monk1 would post a clarification, since he was the one originally using the term. It's not one I've ever run into before.


----------



## wingchun100

gpseymour said:


> I was hoping @Monk1 would post a clarification, since he was the one originally using the term. It's not one I've ever run into before.


 
I know. I believe he may have vanished from the site already. LOL


----------



## Gerry Seymour

wingchun100 said:


> I know. I believe he may have vanished from the site already. LOL


Like so many MA students - briefly present, then abducted by aliens.


----------



## Monk1

@gpseymour HAHAHA! eating clean is indeed a very weird approach, I mean eat everything organic and no processed food. I guess, that's what my Sifu told me. 

I am very sorry that I do not reply earlier, I will be more attentive to this topic. Thank you


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Monk1 said:


> @gpseymour HAHAHA! eating clean is indeed a very weird approach, I mean eat everything organic and no processed food. I guess, that's what my Sifu told me.
> 
> I am very sorry that I do not reply earlier, I will be more attentive to this topic. Thank you


Ah! Just a new term to me - thanks for clarifying. It sounds like mostly a "whole foods" approach (most include "organic" in that explanation, though foods need not be organic to be "whole").


----------



## Monk1

Aah, I understand!! I think, nobody ever says eating clean?!(Hygienic eating? WHAT!). I think I need to practice my English more, because I do not speak the language fluently. I will practice haha!  

I mean, eat organic as possible as mother earth provides us whole foods. No processed foods.


----------



## wingchun100

Monk1 said:


> @gpseymour HAHAHA! eating clean is indeed a very weird approach, I mean eat everything organic and no processed food. I guess, that's what my Sifu told me.
> 
> I am very sorry that I do not reply earlier, I will be more attentive to this topic. Thank you



No worries. We are just used to people coming and going.


----------



## JR 137

gpseymour said:


> "Super food" at least has a reasonable definition, even if the concept is a bit hyperbolic. "Eating clean" almost sounds like a religious approach (not saying it is - just the concept that comes to my mind with the term), like eating kosher.



You don't have a Panera near you ? 

They refer to "clean food" as not artificial colors, preservatives, etc.  Doesn't mean organic.  Doesn't mean no processed stuff either (after all, Panera's specialty is allegedly their bread).

There's way too many stupid things different types of food get called.  Look at "organic."  Scientifically speaking, organic means containing carbon.  All-natural?  The FDA can't come up with a definition.  Sprite advertising itself as all-natural tells you all you need to know.

My favorite is an ingredient "organic" food companies like to use - "evaporated cane juice."  Seriously?  Who thinks this is better than sugar?  Or anything different than sugar?

There's something fundamentally wrong with the FDA's lack of regulation concerning how food is labeled/advertised.


----------



## Buka

ConstanceRamer said:


> Always a healthy and balanced diet is important.



Just wanted to say welcome to MartialTalk, ConstanceRamer.


----------



## drop bear

wingchun100 said:


> I think "despite" is appropriate because too MUCH of a calorie deficit = starvation mode, where you lose nothing.



Or ketosis. Depending.

Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting | The KetoDiet Blog


----------



## drop bear

I had to chop off about 8 kilos in a couple of months for a jits comp I was doing.

Basically if it looked like salad. I ate it.

Mostly.
Breakfast was porridge.

Lunch was chicken and vegies.

Afternoon snack was 2 boiled eggs and some almonds.

Tea was meat and salad.

Supper was a glass of milk.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Monk1 said:


> What do you guys eat? What kind of healthy recipes do you have? What diet do you follow?


Breakfast:

- 2 whole wheat smoke salmon and cheese sandwiches,
- 2 small cucumbers,
- 2 small tomatoes,
- 2 radishes,
- Chinese tea.


----------



## Buka

I've been on the Multiple Medicinal diet. It's working quite well.

It consists of multiple breakfasts, Italian food, fish, chicken, soups, salads, ice creams, pies and pizzas. Italian food, pie, ice cream and pizza are not technically foods. They are medicines and should be taken on a full stomach.


----------



## AngryHobbit

I honestly can't get behind any diet that excludes an entire food group or multiple groups. But then - I am EXTREMELY biased when it comes to all things food. I grew up in the Soviet Union and spent a lot of time standing in line to get food and then trying to make it edible. So, now that I live in the States, I just love everything that's available. Even after 23 years in this country, I still don't think I tried everything there is to try. 

Jokes aside, what we know about nutrition and physiology is - there is no magic pill. There is no one ultimate diet that works perfectly for everyone 100% of time. We are all different. We all have our quirks. We are all influenced by a great variety of factors: our genes, our environment, where we were born and grew up, what you do, what you used to do, where you live, and how high your stress level is. Some diets, including vegetarian and vegan, work wonderfully well for some people, work meh for others, and actually turn out to be harmful for yet others. The one universal trait nutritionists keep coming back to is - moderation. Anything used excessively can kill you - even spinach. If a diet feels like torture - you are probably not getting as much benefit out of it, because the stress level produced by the struggle and the associated physiological reaction could be jeopardizing the positive effects. 

And remember - potassium cyanide is organic and fat free. Doesn't make it very good for you.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Buka said:


> I've been on the Multiple Medicinal diet. It's working quite well.
> 
> It consists of multiple breakfasts, Italian food, fish, chicken, soups, salads, ice creams, pies and pizzas. Italian food, pie, ice cream and pizza are not technically foods. They are medicines and should be taken on a full stomach.


I like this approach.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> - 2 whole wheat smoke salmon and cheese sandwiches,
> - 2 small cucumbers,
> - 2 small tomatoes,
> - 2 radishes,
> - Chinese tea.


That actually sounds delicious. I love salmon anything.


----------



## DanT

Monk1 said:


> Dear Martial artist,
> 
> I have been wondering what a good diet is. I have noticed my body feels very indifferent when I eat chips or ice and I do not eat them daily. But, I feel I am very allergic to them. I am searching for healthy alternatives what's good for my body. I am practicing Martial Arts for a half year and I also meditate by daily basis. Twenty minutes in the morning and twenty minutes before I go to sleep.I feel what I eat is very important of how I feel and I noticed a lot of craving for sweetness.
> 
> What do you guys eat? What kind of healthy recipes do you have? What diet do you follow?


Personally, I completly avoid certain foods such as:

-Potatoes
-Chocolate
-Coffee
-Alcohol
-Sugar
-Soft Drinks
-Bread
-Sweets
-Dairy (except yogurt)

And I base my diet around:

-Vegetables
-Meat
-Fish
-Nuts / Oats
-Rice / Pasta
-Eggs
-Yogurt
-Water / Tea

I keep my weight between 150-155 lbs

My macro breakdown is usually:
-40% Protein
-40% Fat
-20% Carbs

Typical Training Day:

Breakfast (6 AM)
-1 Cup Oatmeal with Almonds & Yogurt
-3 hard boiled eggs

Lunch (2PM)
-12oz Steak
-1 Cup Chickpeas
-1 Cup Spinach

Dinner (10 PM)
-1 plate of Pasta with red sauce
-2 grilled Italian sausages
-1/2 Cup almonds
-1 apple
-tea


----------



## AngryHobbit

DanT said:


> Personally, I completly avoid certain foods such as:
> 
> -Potatoes
> -Chocolate
> -Coffee
> -Alcohol
> -Sugar
> -Soft Drinks
> -Bread
> -Sweets
> -Dairy (except yogurt)
> 
> And I base my diet around:
> 
> -Vegetables
> -Meat
> -Fish
> -Nuts / Oats
> -Rice / Pasta
> -Eggs
> -Yogurt
> -Water / Tea
> 
> I keep my weight between 150-155 lbs
> 
> My macro breakdown is usually:
> -40% Protein
> -40% Fat
> -20% Carbs
> 
> Typical Training Day:
> 
> Breakfast (6 AM)
> -1 Cup Oatmeal with Almonds & Yogurt
> -3 hard boiled eggs
> 
> Lunch (2PM)
> -12oz Steak
> -1 Cup Chickpeas
> -1 Cup Spinach
> 
> Dinner (10 PM)
> -1 plate of Pasta with red sauce
> -2 grilled Italian sausages
> -1/2 Cup almonds
> -1 apple
> -tea


You are a strong man. I veer toward quality ingredients and veggies too, but I couldn't give up coffee in a million years. Or chocolate. And very likely not alcohol. I consider it a compensation for not going to prison - for if I were to go to work without coffee, there would surely be murder. 

Question - are you not concerned about having dinner so late? I am not criticizing - just curious. Also, if you train actively through the course of the day, do you have any snacks between meals, since you have such long intervals? One of my favorite snacks is sunflower and pumpkin seeds, roasted unsalted and mixed with dried raisins, cranberries, or currants.


----------



## DanT

AngryHobbit said:


> You are a strong man. I veer toward quality ingredients and veggies too, but I couldn't give up coffee in a million years. Or chocolate. And very likely not alcohol. I consider it a compensation for not going to prison - for if I were to go to work without coffee, there would surely be murder.
> 
> Question - are you not concerned about having dinner so late? I am not criticizing - just curious. Also, if you train actively through the course of the day, do you have any snacks between meals, since you have such long intervals? One of my favorite snacks is sunflower and pumpkin seeds, roasted unsalted and mixed with dried raisins, cranberries, or currants.


I used to drink plenty coffee but I gave it up as it made me jittery. I prefer tea now. Chocolate and alcohol both give me a massive headache. I say listen to your body. The reason I eat when I do is I train from 5-9:30 so I eat at 10 out of necessity. I usually don't go to bed till 11 so I'm still up for a bit after. I personally have no problems with it. I say again, listen to your body. I don't snack, I just eat 3 meals and don't eat in between unless I feel hungry, which I usually don't. I use MyFitnessPal to track my calories everyday.

Picture your health as a 3-D triangular pyramid. One side is your cardiovascular fitness. Another is your muscular strength and endurance. Another is your flexibility and agility. The base of it all is your diet. Listen to your body after you eat. 99% of people's bodies tell them that they feel terrible after eating chips. Instead of listening to their body, they ignore it and have bloated distended stomachs, and a whole load of problems medically.


----------



## AngryHobbit

DanT said:


> I used to drink plenty coffee but I gave it up as it made me jittery. I prefer tea now. Chocolate and alcohol both give me a massive headache. I say listen to your body. The reason I eat when I do is I train from 5-9:30 so I eat at 10 out of necessity. I usually don't go to bed till 11 so I'm still up for a bit after. I personally have no problems with it. I say again, listen to your body. I don't snack, I just eat 3 meals and don't eat in between unless I feel hungry, which I usually don't. I use MyFitnessPal to track my calories everyday.



I use my Fitbit app to track foods - I think it's a great idea! It really grounds you, doesn't it? It also creates a habit for REALLY paying attention what you eat and how much. 



DanT said:


> 99% of people's bodies tell them that they feel terrible after eating chips. Instead of listening to their body, they ignore it and have bloated distended stomachs, and a whole load of problems medically.


That is very true. Growing up, I didn't have too many choices food-wise (Soviet Union - wopeee!) and had to eat what was placed in front of me - anything else would have been dreadfully disrespectful considering how much effort went into finding, buying, and cooking food. So, stomach issues, cramps, and irregularities were common. In addition, we were plagued by annual periods of severe vitamin deficiency, causing bouts of scurvy, especially to children. The last but not the least, there were epidemics related to poor food safety and sanitation.

Being in the States makes a HUGE difference. As you said, I now have the luxury of listening to how I react to various foods and making choices accordingly.


----------



## pdg

DanT said:


> Personally, I completly avoid certain foods such as:
> 
> -Potatoes
> -Chocolate
> -Coffee
> -Alcohol
> -Sugar
> -Soft Drinks
> -Bread
> -Sweets
> -Dairy (except yogurt)
> 
> And I base my diet around:
> 
> -Vegetables
> -Meat
> -Fish
> -Nuts / Oats
> -Rice / Pasta
> -Eggs
> -Yogurt
> -Water / Tea
> 
> I keep my weight between 150-155 lbs
> 
> My macro breakdown is usually:
> -40% Protein
> -40% Fat
> -20% Carbs
> 
> Typical Training Day:
> 
> Breakfast (6 AM)
> -1 Cup Oatmeal with Almonds & Yogurt
> -3 hard boiled eggs
> 
> Lunch (2PM)
> -12oz Steak
> -1 Cup Chickpeas
> -1 Cup Spinach
> 
> Dinner (10 PM)
> -1 plate of Pasta with red sauce
> -2 grilled Italian sausages
> -1/2 Cup almonds
> -1 apple
> -tea



I usually avoid foods I don't like the taste of. I like most potato based foods and snacks, I like bread, I like coffee, I like alcohol in moderation.

I have no idea what a macro breakdown actually is, much less how to work it out.

I view 'all you can eat' meals at a restaurant as a personal challenge.

I have no clue how many calories I consume on an average day.

I train a minimum of 3 times a week, and my job is relatively manual.

My weight has been 145-155lbs for the last 20 years or so...

I can outdo a lot of people half my age 

Works for me.


----------



## jobo

i have a weight problem, that is if I'm not careful i drop to my natural weight of about 170 lbs, where as i like to be at 200 lbs,

I've been on a diet for the last 3months

breakfast, a pint of full cream milk, 600 cal

 lunch  another pint of milk 600 cal

dinner a fry up 8 bacon  four eggs, 6 fried tomato's bread and butter and,a pint of milk, 1600 cals
afters- a litre of,choc chip ice,cream, 1000 cal.

supper, a pint of milk and two shredded wheat, 1000 cals

result only 10lbs gained, , going to up the,amount of choc chip i can't drink any more milk


----------



## wingchun100

I've been reading more and more about diet, weight loss, and so on. Two really good books are GOOD CALORIES, BAD CALORIES and WHY WE GET FAT, both by Gary Taubes. He proposes some interesting ideas and debunks a lot of myths/misconceptions, or at least casts serious doubt on them.

For example, the idea that we need to burn more calories than we consume does not make sense. Have you ever heard the phrase "I really worked up an appetite?" This is not an exaggeration. Just think of an accountant who can go by on 1500 calories per day, but a lumberjack needs to consume something to the tune of 5000.

We are told gluttony and sloth are why we get fat, when the reality is how our bodies choose to burn or store fat. That is what Taubes argues. By the end of these books, he had me convinced.


----------



## mrt2

wingchun100 said:


> I've been reading more and more about diet, weight loss, and so on. Two really good books are GOOD CALORIES, BAD CALORIES and WHY WE GET FAT, both by Gary Taubes. He proposes some interesting ideas and debunks a lot of myths/misconceptions, or at least casts serious doubt on them.
> 
> For example, the idea that we need to burn more calories than we consume does not make sense. Have you ever heard the phrase "I really worked up an appetite?" This is not an exaggeration. Just think of an accountant who can go by on 1500 calories per day, but a lumberjack needs to consume something to the tune of 5000.
> 
> We are told gluttony and sloth are why we get fat, when the reality is how our bodies choose to burn or store fat. That is what Taubes argues. *By the end of these books, he had me convinced*.



Convinced of what?  That people who do hard physical labor can eat more than people who work in offices?  What does he propose as a solution for the fat office worker, other than eating less, and less high calorie foods especially?


----------



## wingchun100

mrt2 said:


> Convinced of what?  That people who do hard physical labor can eat more than people who work in offices?  What does he propose as a solution for the fat office worker, other than eating less, and less high calorie foods especially?



I said it right there before I wrote I was convinced. It says, "We are told gluttony and sloth are why we get fat, when the reality is how our bodies choose to burn or store fat."


----------



## wingchun100

mrt2 said:


> Convinced of what?  That people who do hard physical labor can eat more than people who work in offices?  What does he propose as a solution for the fat office worker, other than eating less, and less high calorie foods especially?



And if you want to know what he proposed, read the book. I'm not about to quote the whole thing here.


----------



## pdg

wingchun100 said:


> For example, the idea that we need to burn more calories than we consume does not make sense. Have you ever heard the phrase "I really worked up an appetite?" This is not an exaggeration. Just think of an accountant who can go by on 1500 calories per day, but a lumberjack needs to consume something to the tune of 5000.
> 
> We are told gluttony and sloth are why we get fat, when the reality is how our bodies choose to burn or store fat. That is what Taubes argues. By the end of these books, he had me convinced.



To maintain your weight you need to put in as much energy as you take out - the idea behind burning more than you eat is for weight _loss_, not maintenance.

Take that lumberjack and restrict him to 1500cal/day but keep his activity level the same - he'll lose weight, quickly, as his body uses whatever reserves it can find internally to make up the deficit. Keep him on that for long though and he'll lose the ability to function.

Take the accountant and give him 5000cal/day - he'll get fat, quickly, because his activity level isn't using the fuel so his body will store it.


What you need to consider is why your body chooses to do what it does with the energy provided. If you're a slothful glutton you have no choice whatsoever except to get fat. That's because your body has no real plan to deal with excess energy other than "I'll save that for later".

You have the power to influence your body's decision with what to do though - if you burn more than you eat it will find the deficit internally, if you eat more than you burn it'll save it for later (whether later ever comes is up to you).


----------



## jobo

pdg said:


> To maintain your weight you need to put in as much energy as you take out - the idea behind burning more than you eat is for weight _loss_, not maintenance.
> 
> Take that lumberjack and restrict him to 1500cal/day but keep his activity level the same - he'll lose weight, quickly, as his body uses whatever reserves it can find internally to make up the deficit. Keep him on that for long though and he'll lose the ability to function.
> 
> Take the accountant and give him 5000cal/day - he'll get fat, quickly, because his activity level isn't using the fuel so his body will store it.
> 
> 
> What you need to consider is why your body chooses to do what it does with the energy provided. If you're a slothful glutton you have no choice whatsoever except to get fat. That's because your body has no real plan to deal with excess energy other than "I'll save that for later".
> 
> You have the power to influence your body's decision with what to do though - if you burn more than you eat it will find the deficit internally, if you eat more than you burn it'll save it for later (whether later ever comes is up to you).


that's a gross over simplification, there would be no need for nutricionist and diet experts, if there calories in/ out model was correct.

For a start most of the people I know who do manual labour are over weight, whilst karren who works in accounts is thin as a lat.

I have a fat friend, she has been on a diet for as long as I've known her, over ten years, sh e swims 50 lenths a day and eats next to nothing she is fatter now than when I met her.

Some people are programmed to store fat, not left over energy, the first thing their body does it make fat, then they have to get u on what is left, it's an evolutionational neccesisity that some humans survive the famine, thats there job, whilst other are designed to chase wilderbeasts,o they are fat by design
Nb, I've spent a bit chunk of my life being both a sloth and a glutton and I still couldnt get fat, seems I'm a wilderbeast chaser

I'm just tucking in to my nightly litre of choc chip ice cream 2000_ calories


----------



## pdg

Yes it's a simplification, but only because it doesn't account for a 'modern' diet.

A proper balanced diet and it works. The trouble is, and why nutritionists and the like are needed, because anything is available all year round in such quantity (and low quality) people just don't understand by themselves.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> that's a gross over simplification, there would be no need for nutricionist and diet experts, if there calories in/ out model was correct.
> 
> For a start most of the people I know who do manual labour are over weight, whilst karren who works in accounts is thin as a lat.
> 
> I have a fat friend, she has been on a diet for as long as I've known her, over ten years, sh e swims 50 lenths a day and eats next to nothing she is fatter now than when I met her.
> 
> Some people are programmed to store fat, not left over energy, the first thing their body does it make fat, then they have to get u on what is left, it's an evolutionational neccesisity that some humans survive the famine, thats there job, whilst other are designed to chase wilderbeasts,o they are fat by design
> Nb, I've spent a bit chunk of my life being both a sloth and a glutton and I still couldnt get fat, seems I'm a wilderbeast chaser
> 
> I'm just tucking in to my nightly litre of choc chip ice cream 2000_ calories


It's an oversimplification, but it makes a valid point. The calories in/out model isn't entirely useless. Most folks (not all) can lose some weight by reducing their intake below their output, especially reducing calorie-dense (and empty calorie) foods. There's certainly more to it than that, but that much is relevant. Activity level (more accurately, perhaps, sedentary level) seems to also play a large role. Then, of course, there's genetics - and we know now that genetics is not a steady-state issue, as existing genes can be turned on and off by circumstances.


----------



## pdg

It can also be programmed in childhood...

An active child stands a lower chance of adult obesity than a sedentary one, even if their adult lifestyles are similar - and a chubby kid will have a hard time losing fat later in life.


Even after everything I've said, I still believe that diet is secondary to exercise. But, the right type at the right intensity.

The aforementioned fat swimmer - those 50 lengths a day aren't doing the job because it's normal for her. To do 50 lengths you have to be a reasonably good swimmer and those 50 are probably less of a challenge to her than one single length is to me (I'm a crap swimmer, I'm knackered after half a length). She needs to push herself to a challenge. Do 100. Do 173. Do it to failure and do different strokes. I bet she's not even tired after those 50 lengths.

It's like the people who go to the gym before work - if they were really pushing themselves they wouldn't make it to work.

I'll also bet that if you stick her on a spin bike and get her to do that until she can't stand, every day, she'd lose weight. That's because it's a type and intensity she's not accustomed to.

Basically, if you want to burn fat you have to burn it, not hope it smoulders away.


----------



## jobo

pdg said:


> It can also be programmed in childhood...
> 
> An active child stands a lower chance of adult obesity than a sedentary one, even if their adult lifestyles are similar - and a chubby kid will have a hard time losing fat later in life.
> 
> 
> Even after everything I've said, I still believe that diet is secondary to exercise. But, the right type at the right intensity.
> 
> The aforementioned fat swimmer - those 50 lengths a day aren't doing the job because it's normal for her. To do 50 lengths you have to be a reasonably good swimmer and those 50 are probably less of a challenge to her than one single length is to me (I'm a crap swimmer, I'm knackered after half a length). She needs to push herself to a challenge. Do 100. Do 173. Do it to failure and do different strokes. I bet she's not even tired after those 50 lengths.
> 
> It's like the people who go to the gym before work - if they were really pushing themselves they wouldn't make it to work.
> 
> I'll also bet that if you stick her on a spin bike and get her to do that until she can't stand, every day, she'd lose weight. That's because it's a type and intensity she's not accustomed to.
> 
> Basically, if you want to burn fat you have to burn it, not hope it smoulders away.


It's a 61v YO fat woman, you want her to go on a spin bike till she falls over, yes that should cure the weight issue, of course high intensity exercise doesn't burn fat, long low intensity exercises does, like swimming50 lengths


----------



## jobo

gpseymour said:


> It's an oversimplification, but it makes a valid point. The calories in/out model isn't entirely useless. Most folks (not all) can lose some weight by reducing their intake below their output, especially reducing calorie-dense (and empty calorie) foods. There's certainly more to it than that, but that much is relevant. Activity level (more accurately, perhaps, sedentary level) seems to also play a large role. Then, of course, there's genetics - and we know now that genetics is not a steady-state issue, as existing genes can be turned on and off by circumstances.


fat genes can turn on and off?????? Like eye colour and height I suppose !


----------



## pdg

jobo said:


> It's a 61v YO fat woman, you want her to go on a spin bike till she falls over, yes that should cure the weight issue, of course high intensity exercise doesn't burn fat, long low intensity exercises does, like swimming50 lengths



If you never leave your comfort zone then long low intensity exercise won't significantly reduce body fat, if at all.

For proof, ask a fat swimmer...

Long medium intensity works, something like HIIT (done properly) works better.

To really burn off fat you've already got laid down you need to put real effort in, and honestly for a good swimmer (with good consistent technique) 50 leisurely lengths is less effort than a Sunday afternoon stroll.


----------



## jobo

pdg said:


> If you never leave your comfort zone then long low intensity exercise won't significantly reduce body fat, if at all.
> 
> For proof, ask a fat swimmer...
> 
> Long medium intensity works, something like HIIT (done properly) works better.
> 
> To really burn off fat you've already got laid down you need to put real effort in, and honestly for a good swimmer (with good consistent technique) 50 leisurely lengths is less effort than a Sunday afternoon stroll.


That makes no sence,c for a start she is hardly aerodynamic, but walking swimming running burns the same calories if you are good at walking swimming or running or not what does make a difference is your body weight, walking running or swimming at 18 stone will burn More calories that if you are 13 stone, so fat people don't need to walk run or or swim as far or as fast to burn more calories

If you accept there are thin people who don't put weight on no matter what they do or don't do( like me) then you also have to accept there are fat people who don't lose weight no matter what they do or don't do.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> fat genes can turn on and off?????? Like eye colour and height I suppose !


Eye color and height are not among the genes that turn on and off, so far as I know (though I did read a report of a person with multiple personalities whose eye color changed). Genes that control metabolism, however, are among those that change. Height genes may be affected by famine - there’s evidence that a single episode of famine can affect generations that way.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> That makes no sence,c for a start she is hardly aerodynamic, but walking swimming running burns the same calories if you are good at walking swimming or running or not what does make a difference is your body weight, walking running or swimming at 18 stone will burn More calories that if you are 13 stone, so fat people don't need to walk run or or swim as far or as fast to burn more calories
> 
> If you accept there are thin people who don't put weight on no matter what they do or don't do( like me) then you also have to accept there are fat people who don't lose weight no matter what they do or don't do.


Muscle efficiency (the neurological adaptation) may play a part in the response.


----------



## jobo

pdg said:


> Yes it's a simplification, but only because it doesn't account for a 'modern' diet.
> 
> A proper balanced diet and it works. The trouble is, and why nutritionists and the like are needed, because anything is available all year round in such quantity (and low quality) people just don't understand by themselves.





pdg said:


> Yes it's a simplification, but only because it doesn't account for a 'modern' diet.
> 
> A proper balanced diet and it works. The trouble is, and why nutritionists and the like are needed, because anything is available all year round in such quantity (and low quality) people just don't understand by themselves.


Your first point is, that burn more than you consume and you lose weight. Then this only works if you have a balanced diet, why it should work with any diet if it works at all and then,,,, that burning more than you eat is so complicated people can't understand it, I think most people can grasp that concept , the problem is that it doesn't actually work that way, that's why you need " experts"


----------



## jobo

gpseymour said:


> Eye color and height are not among the genes that turn on and off, so far as I know (though I did read a report of a person with multiple personalities whose eye color changed). Genes that control metabolism, however, are among those that change. Height genes may be affected by famine - there’s evidence that a single episode of famine can affect generations that way.


i think you have been watching to many Stephen king films.

So what genes are you claiming switch on and off then ?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> i think you have been watching to many Stephen king films.
> 
> So what genes are you claiming switch on and off then ?


I'd have to go back and look at the reports. I'm claiming nothing - I'm referring to the result of actual scientific research.

Meanwhile, you're trying really hard to start an argument.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> i think you have been watching to many Stephen king films.
> 
> So what genes are you claiming switch on and off then ?


Here's an article that gives some explanation of genes turning on and off: How are genes turned off and on?.


----------



## jobo

gpseymour said:


> Here's an article that gives some explanation of genes turning on and off: How are genes turned off and on?.


Ta, I'm have a Read  when it cools down, we are having a Beat wave here, it's only three weeks ago we were having an artIc wind thAt froze my lips solid


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> Ta, I'm have a Read  when it cools down, we are having a Beat wave here, it's only three weeks ago we were having an artIc wind thAt froze my lips solid


Weather there sounds crazier than here, and that's saying something this year. Stay warm, or cool, or something, man.


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Monk1 said:


> Dear Martial artist,
> 
> I have been wondering what a good diet is. I have noticed my body feels very indifferent when I eat chips or ice and I do not eat them daily. But, I feel I am very allergic to them. I am searching for healthy alternatives what's good for my body. I am practicing Martial Arts for a half year and I also meditate by daily basis. Twenty minutes in the morning and twenty minutes before I go to sleep.I feel what I eat is very important of how I feel and I noticed a lot of craving for sweetness.
> 
> What do you guys eat? What kind of healthy recipes do you have? What diet do you follow?



Depends on what the results you're looking for. I recommend the Lazar Angelov meal plan. Three months of that and it'll sort you right out. If you're looking to stop eating something specific, the best option is always Cold Turkey. Just stop eating it. Right now. Your cravings should fade in 72 hours. Protein supplements before you go to bed and/or after a workout is best for bulking up on muscle. Creatine (NOT A STEROID, IT'S NATURAL FOUND IN FISH AND EGGS) is a very good extra boost for muscle growth, best taken in powder form. It hasn't proved to be harmful in any way unless taken as a pill but that's because the pill has added stuff.


----------



## jobo

Yes cold turkey is good but so is chicken, hot or cold


----------



## Tez3

IvanTheBrick said:


> Creatine (NOT A STEROID, IT'S NATURAL FOUND IN FISH AND EGGS) is a very good extra boost for muscle growth, best taken in powder form. It hasn't proved to be harmful in any way unless taken as a pill but that's because the pill has added stuff.




While it is natural it also doesn't work for everyone as the body can just flush the extra away as they are fully 'stocked' on creatine anyway. Those who eat a lot of red meat for example have plenty of creatine stored so taking extra would be pointless.You do also have to take it correctly at the right part of your workouts etc. we have some fighter who use it to great effect others who don't find it does anything for you. so read the instructions for taking and stick to them.


----------



## jobo

IvanTheBrick said:


> Depends on what the results you're looking for. I recommend the Lazar Angelov meal plan. Three months of that and it'll sort you right out. If you're looking to stop eating something specific, the best option is always Cold Turkey. Just stop eating it. Right now. Your cravings should fade in 72 hours. Protein supplements before you go to bed and/or after a workout is best for bulking up on muscle. Creatine (NOT A STEROID, IT'S NATURAL FOUND IN FISH AND EGGS) is a very good extra boost for muscle growth, best taken in powder form. It hasn't proved to be harmful in any way unless taken as a pill but that's because the pill has added stuff.


There's really no need to get involv d with protein supliment , particularly not very expensive ones unless your are involved at the very ragged end ( Ie  steroid use ) of bodybuilding or there is something very wrong with your diet.

Half a gram per pound of body weight per day is more than enough for very very Hard training active people, and  far to much for most of us and that easily obtainable from your food. If you really want a protein influx a pint of milk will deliver a quick 25 grams Or do ,as a bed time drink

Otherwis your just making expensive wee


----------



## IvanTheBrick

jobo said:


> There's really no need to get involv d with protein supliment , particularly not very expensive ones unless your are involved at the very ragged end ( Ie  steroid use ) of bodybuilding or there is something very wrong with your diet.
> 
> Half a gram per pound of body weight per day is more than enough for very very Hard training active people, and  far to much for most of us and that easily obtainable from your food. If you really want a protein influx a pint of milk will deliver a quick 25 grams Or do ,as a bed time drink
> 
> Otherwis your just making expensive wee


For starters, the idea that that the body can only take a maximum of 30g is a myth started early on in the USA when they were building up their military. Their RTEs (Ready to eat meals) were packed with ~30g of protein and were being provided by a supplier, who for simplicity's sake I will call Supplier A. Later on another Supplier, Supplier B, started making RTEs but with more protein for the same price. Supplier A saw this a threat to business, so to keep the military from buying RTEs from Supplier B, it stated on the news that the body can only take 30g of protein anyway. It's complete crap. After thousands of years of evolution, the human body wouldn't reject protein at just 30g of day, especially considering protein is one of the most important things the body needs to grow.
I can't find the source of where I read the info on the origin of this myth, but here is a link supporting my claim that this is just a MYTH: Exposing The Myths About Protein!


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Tez3 said:


> While it is natural it also doesn't work for everyone as the body can just flush the extra away as they are fully 'stocked' on creatine anyway. Those who eat a lot of red meat for example have plenty of creatine stored so taking extra would be pointless.You do also have to take it correctly at the right part of your workouts etc. we have some fighter who use it to great effect others who don't find it does anything for you. so read the instructions for taking and stick to them.


Completely agree with that. I know when I was taking Creatine I had to have it at set intervals and specific amounts and also before and/or after specific events. I was also told to lay off of it if I was going to eat a lot of meat, or vice versa. ALso be sure to stay very hydrated while taking Creatine for max effect.


----------



## jobo

IvanTheBrick said:


> For starters, the idea that that the body can only take a maximum of 30g is a myth started early on in the USA when they were building up their military. Their RTEs (Ready to eat meals) were packed with ~30g of protein and were being provided by a supplier, who for simplicity's sake I will call Supplier A. Later on another Supplier, Supplier B, started making RTEs but with more protein for the same price. Supplier A saw this a threat to business, so to keep the military from buying RTEs from Supplier B, it stated on the news that the body can only take 30g of protein anyway. It's complete crap. After thousands of years of evolution, the human body wouldn't reject protein at just 30g of day, especially considering protein is one of the most important things the body needs to grow.
> I can't find the source of where I read the info on the origin of this myth, but here is a link supporting my claim that this is just a MYTH: Exposing The Myths About Protein!


I said not more than half a gram  Per pound of body weight, in my case that 100 grams, ( or more accurately a gram per kilo) i said nothing about 30 grams and nothing at all about it being rejected, the body doesn't reject protein , it just has no mechanism to store it, so you pass it on urine.

To be clear prOtein doesn't not make you grow, the exercise does that, the protein is just the building material for that growth, your body already makes its own protein from sugars. You need only enough to supply the growth your exercise has caused, any more is just waisted Down the urinal.

There are lots of people inbibbing massive amounts of protein supliment, saT there wondering why their muscles are not getting any bigger, . I'm assuming they only read the label and not the Small print

Nb, for most people who ARNt  throwing big weights about, I suspect 30 grams is more than adequate


----------



## Gerry Seymour

IvanTheBrick said:


> For starters, the idea that that the body can only take a maximum of 30g is a myth started early on in the USA when they were building up their military. Their RTEs (Ready to eat meals) were packed with ~30g of protein and were being provided by a supplier, who for simplicity's sake I will call Supplier A. Later on another Supplier, Supplier B, started making RTEs but with more protein for the same price. Supplier A saw this a threat to business, so to keep the military from buying RTEs from Supplier B, it stated on the news that the body can only take 30g of protein anyway. It's complete crap. After thousands of years of evolution, the human body wouldn't reject protein at just 30g of day, especially considering protein is one of the most important things the body needs to grow.
> I can't find the source of where I read the info on the origin of this myth, but here is a link supporting my claim that this is just a MYTH: Exposing The Myths About Protein!


I didn't see in his post where @jobo said anything about 30g being the max. He said .5g per pound was sufficient for hard training - that would be 85g for someone my size.


----------



## IvanTheBrick

jobo said:


> I said not more than half a gram  Per pound of body weight, in my case that 100 grams, ( or more accurately a gram per kilo) i said nothing about 30 grams and nothing at all about it being rejected, the body doesn't reject protein , it just has no mechanism to store it, so you pass it on urine.
> 
> To be clear prOtein doesn't not make you grow, the exercise does that, the protein is just the building material for that growth, your body already makes its own protein from sugars. You need only enough to supply the growth your exercise has caused, any more is just waisted Down the urinal.
> 
> There are lots of people inbibbing massive amounts of protein supliment, saT there wondering why their muscles are not getting any bigger, . I'm assuming they only read the label and not the Small print
> 
> Nb, for most people who ARNt  throwing big weights about, I suspect 30 grams is more than adequate


Tbh must have misread I thought you said 25g or above is expensive urine. im stupid


----------



## pdg

@IvanTheBrick - might want to edit those phone numbers out...


----------



## IvanTheBrick

pdg said:


> @IvanTheBrick - might want to edit those phone numbers out..


 oh crap how do i do that i really am stupid i cant see the edit button


----------



## Tez3

IvanTheBrick said:


> oh crap how do i do that i really am stupid i cant see the edit button




A moderator has done it for you.


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Tez3 said:


> A moderator has done it for you.


Bruh thanks the Moderator and praise him like I praise the sun. I hope someone here understand that reference. If you do, PM me for lore implicashionssss


----------



## kelly45

I do not believe in diets, probably because I've always tried some and it does not work for me!


----------



## jobo

kelly45 said:


> I do not believe in diets, probably because I've always tried some and it does not work for me!


Well your alive so they clearly work


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kelly45 said:


> I do not believe in diets, probably because I've always tried some and it does not work for me!


"Diet" really just refers to what you eat. We all have a "diet". Some folks say they're going to "go on a diet", meaning they're going to change their diet (usually to lose weight). There's a fair amount of evidence that people's dietary needs aren't all the same (even excepting things like diabetes and food allergies).


----------



## jobo

gpseymour said:


> "Diet" really just refers to what you eat. We all have a "diet". Some folks say they're going to "go on a diet", meaning they're going to change their diet (usually to lose weight). There's a fair amount of evidence that people's dietary needs aren't all the same (even excepting things like diabetes and food allergies).


I've been involved with people, a lot of people who are on a calorie controlled diets over the years and a) they all work if you stick to them and b) non of them work as all of them have returned to their previous level of chubbyness, as soon as the diet is over


----------



## pdg

jobo said:


> non of them work as all of them have returned to their previous level of chubbyness, as soon as the diet is over



That's because the usual procedure is to go back to eating the way they did before the diet as soon as "the system" finishes.


----------



## jobo

pdg said:


> That's because the usual procedure is to go back to eating the way they did before the diet as soon as "the system" finishes.


Yes indeed, there generally for an " event" holIdays" wedding or just summer, rather
 Than for " life" and of course a lot of the effective diets are not sustainable in the long term anyway,

My fat friend who was at on time my girl friend until she got the size of a good sized house, has been on a Near perpetual  diet For 10 years and resists all attempts to get her to excersise, we were going on 10 miles walks at one time, till she replaced that with walking round the Trafford centre, We tried bike riding, accused me of trying to kill her, she drives 400 yards to buy Crisps


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jobo said:


> I've been involved with people, a lot of people who are on a calorie controlled diets over the years and a) they all work if you stick to them and b) non of them work as all of them have returned to their previous level of chubbyness, as soon as the diet is over


Yeah, most folks apparently don't make long-term dietary changes. If you go back to the diet and activity level that put the fat on, it'll just come back.


----------

